# North Korea plans massive attack on Seoul tomorrow...



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

North Korea threatens US, South with 'all-out war'
AFP - 4:00 a.m.

North Korea threatened "all-out war" in response to exercises by South Korean and US troops due to start Monday and told Seoul to stop cross-border propaganda, upping the rhetoric against its arch rivals.

..

North Korea News, Headlines and Latest Stories on Yahoo! News

*... the world is on fire*


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like this is the beginning of the end.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

It dosen't seem to bother our government very much.

N, Korea better attack their land with some plows, harrows and seeds, they can't even feed their own people.


----------



## FrostHeaves (Feb 25, 2011)

*yawns* More saber ratteling for an insane dictator. 

He dosen't have the balls to do anything excep oppress his own people.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Until he decides he's not going to live forever and decides to take a few million with him.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't know, when governments have nothing left to offer the people as a reason to keep them in power, they often create wars as a distraction--or bomb aspirin factories.
We see what's happening in the mid-east. NK devaluated their currency and only allowed a transfer of 40 US dollars to the new currency. Has the gov got anything left for the populace?


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

The exact same rhetoric has been used for years now. There won't be an all out war. Atleast not yet. The only times they attacked was when they DIDN"T say anything, they just attacked, like back in November.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I gotta wonder why SK held that shelling practice in disputed waters instead of not (or at least pointing it somewhere else) after being told by NK that they didn't approve of the proposed test.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Its things like that threat that can be the spark to set of am explosion of war 'heard around the world'. We SHOULD take it seriously and stay aware of every aspect we can. It's what all this preparation is all about. Ya can't poo poo one guys post... all the news is important


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Keep an eye on all the news the warnings are all there. Keep prepping and step it up a bit if you can.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

DO keep prepping. But also DO take anything out of Pyongyang with a grain of salt. They threaten, with one variation of verbage or another, every time we have joint forces exercises. That's twice a year. Every year. I did three of them.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

BREAKING NEWS

Mexico has declared :

We will wipe out the USA with our superior military power. Just as we did at the Alamo. Surrender or DIE.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

Dont see how these dictators think...I guess its because they are used to getting what they want..when they want it..does he think China is going to back him and go against America?..no, I doubt that as America is made in China now..Im kind of looking forward to seeing just what he is going to do..if anything..surely he realizes a military confrontation between him and the US and SK will end up not in his favor...also, are these dictators crazy before becoming a dictator or afterwards?


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Like all politicians, they're out of touch with reality long before they gain power. Who, with their feet on the ground, would WANT to do the things they do, leading up to the coup and after they're "in office"? The narcisisitic pathology only escelated without any checks and balances once they get this unrestricted power supply.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

philjam said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Mexico has declared :
> 
> We will wipe out the USA with our superior military power. Just as we did at the Alamo. Surrender or DIE.


Oh crap, I was wrong. Mexico decided at the last minute to not destroy the USA. My bad.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

So - I haven't heard anything about nuclear weapons exploding around the Koreas ... was it just hot-air that NorthKorea was blowing?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

There is so much going on now, you don't know which way to look first. Just remember now is the time our government will slip something by us as law, when we have our attention elsewhere. I would check out all the rumors to the best of my ability before I start to be concerned.


----------

